# international vacancies



## dknvip (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi guys i have just finished my ride alongs in zim and i am having trouble finding a job here as an emtb.Can any one give me info on how i can get a job internationally anywhere inluding war zone oil rigs ships extreme weather conditions and even in ambulance services


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 15, 2012)

It can be hard to find off shore work or anything international without being ALS, and in most cases experience. It is also very difficult to get work visas for ems unless you have a university degree. Is the EMT there the same as the USA (aprox.120-250 hours) or Canada (aprox 1000+hours)


----------



## dknvip (Oct 15, 2012)

*yes sir*

Yes its the same according to my school.i basically did anatomy and physiology,proffessional practice n ethics,ambulance technology n traumatology,pre hospital practice,emergency medical care and basic life support


----------

